# Whats your regular cleaning routine?



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Whats your regular cleaning routine for you Silvia?

I have a backflush basket, what cleaning solution should i use to back flush?

Can anyone tell me a step by step to how i use it.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mattcolnago said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Whats your regular cleaning routine for you Silvia?
> 
> ...


This explains the process better than I can


----------

